# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Traži se osoba za emisiju Hrvatska Uživo, do utorka 3.8.2010

## pino

Dragi svi, 

traži se osoba koja bi ispričala svoje iskustvo s Zakonom za emisiju  Hrvatska uživo u povodu godišnjice zakona... molim vas da ako ste  zainteresirani da se javite ovdje ili na pp ili pino111@gmail.com

Ne moram niti napominjati koliko bi bilo važno da se održi problem  zakona u žiži javnosti - Milinović ga želi pomesti pod tepih... 

Da podsjetimo, doktori su predložili izuzetke ali samo za "najteže" pacijente, 

nac. povjerenstvo proslijedilo zahtjev Milinoviću, ali on se zavjetovao da neće ništa zucnut o MPO do KRAJA GODINE - 

i tako ako se pacijenti ne bune i ne bodu i ne podsjećaju da nekima  vrijeme ističe dok on odugovlači - dotle će zakon ostati kakav jest,  šanse pacijentima smanjene, liječenje substandardno...  

podsjetimo da je hrvatski zakon jedinstven u svijetu u ograničenju  oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice, umjesto da se oplodi onoliko koliko je  potrebno, a taj broj debelo ovisi o slučaju, o dijagnozi, o dobi žene, o  spermiogramu, o broju neuspjelih pokušaja... 

podsjetimo da se zameci po zakonu smiju baciti ali ne i zamrznuti i tako sačuvati za sljedeći pokušaj... 

da se transfer 3 zametka u europskim stručnim smjernicama  obeshrabruje... da Nijemci kažu da se za transfer 2 optimalna zametka u  prosjeku treba oploditi 6 jajnih stanica

da su u zadnjih godinu dana već 4 europska suda donijela presude koje  pokazuju da su ograničenja u hrvatskom zakonu loša i neutemeljena  (talijanski ustavni sud ukinuo ograničenje oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice;  europski sud za ljudska prava utvrdio da se medicinska metoda smije  zabraniti samo ako je to JEDINI i srazmjeran način za postići opće  dobro; njemački vrhovni sud dopustio predimplantacijsku dijagnozu i  ne-transfer loših zametaka; irski vrhovni sud dosudio da  predimplantacijski zametak nije nerođeno dijete)

Zato trebamo izaći iz anonime i reći cijeloj Hrvatskoj još jednom kako je ovaj zakon nečovječan

Molim vas JAVITE SE!

HVALA!

(postirano i na potpomognutoj - http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57953-T...74#post1674274)

----------


## ivarica

je li se netko javio?

----------


## jasna09

Kad bi bilo snimanje? Planiramo na more pa bi možda ugurali prije g.o.

----------


## ivarica

emisija je danas

----------


## ivarica

mislim da je za javljanje sad kasno, nadam se da se netko vec dosad javio i da je prilog snimljen

edit. jasna, hvala na namjeri  :Smile:

----------


## cranky

*Ivarica* bila si super  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

Bravo ivarica, odličan prilog!

----------


## Pinky

damn, opet sam propustila pogledati emisiju... može li neki link?

----------


## Pinky

sama sebi odgovaram lol
evo linka
http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=370

----------


## ksena28

thanks ivarice

----------


## Kadauna

Ivarice  :Klap:

----------


## tlatincica

Ivarice zakon si! Kako je u Zadru?  :Grin: 
Baš mi se svidjelo. Npr. ministar do nove godine više ne želi govoriti o ovoj temi (?). S druge strane, dobro da ga nisam vidjela, možda bih došla u napast da si smanjim plaću. Pa mi je palo napamet: gdje se Golum sakrio? Sigurno je i on tako odlučio. Da šuti. Možda će mu i u naviku preći :smajlikojimoli:
Pa onda: isplativost uloženog i iskorištenog. Prilog prije toga je možda direktnije odgovorio na to pitanje. A i nemojmo zaboraviti sve zemlje koje hrvatski građani zdušno financiraju kroz medicinski turizam. Možda ovi našoj vladi pošalju i pismo zahvale.
Novinarka (voditeljica?) se činila upućena u temu, za razliku od onih koji u prime-timeu intervjuiraju ministra pa im do kraja intervjua samo nožni prstići vire van.

----------


## BHany

hvala ivarice 
posebno što si opet radila za nas i kad se nitko drugi nije javio 

bila si odlična, svaka je riječ bila na mjestu...
i gospodin Mrsić je vrlo dobro govorio
kad bi takvih priloga bilo više, sigurno bi nas i šira javnost više podržala


ps. hvala i jasni što je bila spremna javiti se

----------


## šniki

*ivarice* hvala ti ( kao i uvijek na tebe se može računati) :Klap: 
*Pinky* hvala za link

----------

